# HELP!! - Nadelhaus vs Mittelwest



## lcgsd (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey all,

I am having a hard time deciding between Nadelhaus and Mittelwest for my GSD Puppy. Any feedback from you guys (especially if you have a dog from one of these breeders) will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks and I am excited to have a new member of the family soon


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't have any experience with Nadelhaus or directly with Mittelwest, but the breeder I bought my puppy from uses Dams from Mittelwest. My dogs mother is a Mittlewest dog. Inhecho vom Mittelwest. Her sire was VA1 CH (USA) Liedo vom Kuckucksland . The dogs she has purchased from there are beautiful with a great temperament, and it showed up in my pup.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

May I ask why you're limiting yourself to just these two?


----------

